# Vexilar question



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

*Never had one before and wondering which to get. These three are in my price range. Which would you get?*

*Vexilar FL-12 Pro Pack II - dual beam ice-ducer*
*(this is about $50 more, why?)*

*Vexilar FL-12 Pro Pack II - 19 degree ice - ducer*
*(cheapest at $329, and most in my price range)*

*Vexilar FL-18 Genz Pack*
*(same price as first model)*

*What are the pro's/con's of each? Which would you get of the three. If none of them what are my other options for around $350?*

*Thanks for any advice!*


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

CHeck out this link maybe it will help has some info model specific info on each
http://mattjohnsonoutdoors.com/Choos...asherUnit.html

I personally have the Fl-18 and love it worth the price i like to use the bottom lock feature lots of time to locate fish hugging the bottom


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

I concur, I have the FL-18 and love it. The bottom zoom feature is worth it's weight in perch and walleye's  . I never go without it. I have had mine for going on 5 years and my fish catching has increased significantly, as well as the pleasure of ice fishing overall. Now I know if there are fish where I am at or if I should move.

Cheers.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

i will sell you a vexilar fl-18 propack2 for $350.only used a couple times last year.with a 12 degree transducer.


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

I would suggest you go to the vexilar site and compare the features of each unit,make your decision based on what's important to you. As for the dual beam I bought one for my old vex a few years ago I paid about $68 for it. The dual beal is usefull on a slope the smaller cone allows you to "see" more of the slope.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

frozenfish, for the most part do you fish at fairly constant depths, and if so, what are the approximate depths?


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I would say that I usually fish at a depth of 8'-15'. Hoping to get around the lake a bit more this year. The lakes that I typically fish are relatively deep. I read the previous links and all good facts. I'm liking the Marcum LX-3TC TrueColor Ice System. I think the fact of having the zoom feature at all depths would be a benefit for the type of fishing I'm thinking about this year. Trying to find those suspended crappie in deeper water in the 40-60' depths. But overall when in my ice house it sits over 8-15' on any given day like mention before. The ice house mostly produces pike and occasionally a few crappie. It seems to me that the Marcum LX -3TC and Vexilar FL-18 seem to be about the same unit except for the zoom feature throughout the water depths. Am I missing something? I've never heard of a Marcum before researching today but plan on reading some product reviews. Although would rather hear pro's/con's from people on this site.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

based on what you said in your last post I would go with the FL-18 (even though I don't personally care for the shape of the genz box). Gives you a lot more flexibility, and eventually you'll be in some body of water where you'll want the autozoom. As far as packaging in general, I prefer the pro-pack configuration since it's fits right in your 6 gallon bucket whereas the genz is designed to go on top (which some people obviously must like, not me).

I'm not qualified to discuss marcum models since I've never used any, but yeah, I'm under the impression you can zoom anywhere in the water column, which is pretty cool. You might want to check those out.


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

You will profit from the LX3tc. I have used the LX3 for several seasons - outstanding unit. I just mailed my unit back today for the tc upgrade $49.00.

In addition to the full water column zoom, you will have the best Interference rejection out there and more watts as well. When you get crowded or join a crowd - you will be able to read your display. I'm afraid the Vexheads may not be able to if it gets very crowded. If you just fished shallow - Vex is great ; go deep and you'll enjoy the Marcum a bit more with the additional features. Both excellent units - many more Vex's on the ice - Marcum still enjoys the front seat view


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

What do you think about this deal?

is this what you did Cherokee?

MarCum LX-3 Flasher wth TC upgrade (Reconditioned) for $299

Can get $100 cheaper than a new one. It's a no brainer in my book. 

I think I may just go with the Marcum. Still have a few more days before I pull the trigger. Keep your opinions coming!


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Frozenfish said:


> What do you think about this deal?
> 
> is this what you did Cherokee?
> 
> ...


 
I wish I got that deal!!! I paid the full stroke and now I'm paying for the upgrade...no complaints, but a deal is a deal!! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Frozenfish,
Cherokee knows what he's talking about! The first time we fished together he let me use his, and the next time we fished, I had my own! It's an awesome flasher, and I think you'll really appreciate the adjustable zoom feature. I can't believe the new vex's don't offer a similar feature.

And at $299 for a factory reman. unit, you can't go wrong! I'm looking forward to the TC upgrade, but not this year.

Once again, I think you'll be very happy with the LX-3.

Take care...Sid


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Cherokee said:


> I wish I got that deal!!!


You and me both!!

I'll keep an eye on Reeds and keep you posted.

I should mention too, that I've fished in a shanty with a buddy and we both had LX-3's running with no problem thanks to the interference rejection feature.

Good luck!...Sid


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

I also have the marcum LX-3 with the tru color update which I got last year. $299 for the recondition model is a great deal!! Its cheaper than the vex FL-12 and gives you the zoom mode, more power, and awesome interference rejection.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Think about longevity though, don't kid yourself. Get the vexilar.


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

and what makes you think the longetivity of the vex is better than the marcum...


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

One more bad year and Marcum is OOB.


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Banditto said:


> One more bad year and Marcum is OOB.


Ahhh, yes, a soothsayer :lol: 
Or, if they have a great year, they gain more market share:idea:


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Banditto said:


> One more bad year and Marcum is OOB.


Marcum had a bad year? I didn't know Marcum's market share was big enough to have a bad year.

I'm sure the new lower priced model is meant to get a bigger piece of the pie. For a "lesser" model, it's got better features than an fl8 and the same zoom feature as the fl18

I actually think that you can't go wrong either way, but I like what I have and I'm sure others do or will as well.

Sid


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

> Marcum had a bad year? I didn't know Marcum's market share was big enough to have a bad year.


 


.....we all have our preferences and like to defend the flasher company that we own, but they're all great units and help you catch fish. In this situation I was just suggesting to go for the best bang for the buck.


----------

